# Strange clunking sound...



## Necessary21 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just started happening. I believe it is coming from the front driver's side wheel area. Does not make noise when going straight. Only when turning left which is strange to me as that is when there is the least amount of weight distributed on that corner. Makes noise a little bit when turning right. These noises are only noticeable at low speeds and do not exist when the clutch is engaged. Meaning that if I am in neutral at low speed and turn left - I do not hear the clunking sound. Any ideas or thoughts? Greatly appreciate any input!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Strange clunking sound... (Necessary21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Necessary21* »_Just started happening. I believe it is coming from the front driver's side wheel area. Does not make noise when going straight. Only when turning left which is strange to me as that is when there is the least amount of weight distributed on that corner. Makes noise a little bit when turning right. These noises are only noticeable at low speeds and do not exist when the clutch is engaged. Meaning that if I am in neutral at low speed and turn left - I do not hear the clunking sound. Any ideas or thoughts? Greatly appreciate any input!

bad cv joint. when they go, they will make sounds, frequently only when turning, and when the car is in neutral there is less stress placed on the cv. check them, you probably have a tear somewhere, or they just need to be replaced.


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Strange clunking sound... (jettasmooth)*

Check all your bushings, they're known to rot


----------

